# Ross Barracuda 10 Speed



## Re-Cyclist (Mar 9, 2018)

Anyone here know anything about Ross Barracuda 10 speeds?


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 10, 2018)

Ask member @jungleterry


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes sure do let me know what you need to know . Like to help . Take care terry and tammy


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Mar 10, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> Yes sure do let me know what you need to know . Like to help . Take care terry and tammy


----------



## Re-Cyclist (Mar 10, 2018)

As found. Missing fenders and brakes among other things.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 10, 2018)

great find 10 speeds are rare .whats missing I believe I have ,this is a import ,all barracudas that where 5 speed and twin stick 10 speed where made in Japan from 67 to 71 .great bikes they came in gold ,purple and green.


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 12, 2018)

Here's a few pictures of a couple of ours . Grest bikes and very rare .


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 22, 2018)

jungleterry said:


> View attachment 769070 View attachment 769071 View attachment 769072 Here's a few pictures of a couple of ours . Grest bikes and very rare .



What year are these? I have a Ross catalog that may show them..


----------

